# artefakt deployment aus m2eclipse heraus?



## dermoritz (6. Mai 2010)

so inzwischen kann ich auch eigene artefakte zum nexus-repository hochladen -->mvn deploy. die frage ist wie kann ich das aus eclipse(m2eclipse) heraus machen?
eine neue m2 "run configuration" mit goal "org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.4:deploy" funktioniert irgendwie nicht:
"
[ERROR] BUILD ERROR
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] The packaging for this project did not assign a file to the build artifact
"


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Mai 2010)

was wird denn ausgegeben, wenn du ...

mvn clean
mvn package
mvn deploy

auf der Kommandozeile ausführst ?

Bei mir hat der von dir beschriebene Weg bisher funktioniert. Siehe Screenshot, nicht am falschen Pfad stören.


----------



## maki (12. Mai 2010)

@Sergeant_Pepper

Gute Sache dass du eine eigene Maven2 Installation angegeben hast :toll:


----------



## Geeeee (12. Mai 2010)

Wird mit [c]mvn org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.4:deploy[/c] nicht "nur" das deploy goal innerhalb des deploy plugins ausgeführt?
Ein reines mvn deploy (wie es oben steht) sollte das lösen.


----------



## kama (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,



dermoritz hat gesagt.:


> so inzwischen kann ich auch eigene artefakte zum nexus-repository hochladen -->mvn deploy. die frage ist wie kann ich das aus eclipse(m2eclipse) heraus machen?


Aus "Run As" -> "Build .." und dann deploy target auswählen ?
Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (17. Mai 2010)

danke das funktioniert einwandfrei!

aber bei einem Kollegen funktioniert es komischerweise nicht - wenn man ebi ihm "select" neben "goals" klickt kommt "no entries available" - woran könnte das liegen?
(bei mir wird ne riesige liste angezeigt)


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Mai 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> @Sergeant_Pepper
> Gute Sache dass du eine eigene Maven2 Installation angegeben hast :toll:



@ maki: klingt etwas ironisch... klär mich bitte mal auf


----------



## maki (19. Mai 2010)

Nö, war nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern ernst.
Das Plugin nutzt sonst sein embedded Maven3 Beta(!), war schon immer keine gute Idee sich auf das mitgeliferte Maven zu verlassen vom m2eclipse Plugin.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Mai 2010)

@maki: dann bin ich ja beruhigt.
Ich dachte schon, dass der Aspekt "embedded" was mit diesem Thread zu tun hat:
http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/99397-maven-eclipse-enable-workspace-resolution.html#post632126


----------



## bygones (20. Mai 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Nö, war nicht ironisch gemeint, sondern ernst.
> Das Plugin nutzt sonst sein embedded Maven3 Beta(!), war schon immer keine gute Idee sich auf das mitgeliferte Maven zu verlassen vom m2eclipse Plugin.


wobei man ja laut mailinglists immer hört wie super die 3beta doch sei und soviel besser als jetzt schon die stable 2.


----------



## dermoritz (20. Mai 2010)

ich würde gern wieder auf m2eclipse zurückkommen:

das Problem meines Kollegen was ich oben beschrieben habe, habe ich nun auch in einem anderen Workspace: Falls ich auf "select..." (siehe screenshot von Sergeant_Pepper), sehe ich eine leere Liste und unten "No entries available"?
Nun Frage ich mich wie M2Eclipse diese Liste erstellt? In einem anderen Workspace (andere Projekte aber gleiches Maven,Nexus,java usw.) sehe ich dort eine riesige Liste und kann Filtern und dann auswählen (Maven Plugin + Goal, z.b. assembly->assembly)
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich diese Liste verfügbar mache? Habt ihr dort eine Liste drinne?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (20. Mai 2010)

meine Liste ist auch leer. Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.

Ich führe die Maven-Goals mittlerweile, je nach Bedarf, über 2 Wege aus:


 entweder wähle ich aus dem Kontext-Menü des Projekts bei "Run as" einen der vorhandenen Einträge aus, z.B. "maven clean" oder "maven package"

 für andere Sachen, z.B. "mvn tomcat:deploy" oder "mvn clean source:jar install", nutze ich die Eclipse-Funktionalität "External Tools Configuration". (siehe Screenshots). Wichtig ist, dass bei "Location" *"mvn.bat"* eingetragen wird. Außerdem sollte die Umgebungsvariable "M2_HOME" gesetzt sein.

Wenn so ein Aufruf konfiguriert ist, und ggf. bei den Favoriten abgelegt wurde, markiere ich ein Projekt und gehe über das Symbol in der Eclipse-Symbolleiste. Der Output geht in die Eclipse-Konsole


----------



## dermoritz (20. Mai 2010)

danke für den Tip - das praktische an deiner Lösung ist ja das man es für alle Projekte verwenden kann und nicht für jedes Projekt die selben Run As -Einträge anlegen muss


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (21. Mai 2010)

hat das Deployen denn nun geklappt?


----------



## dermoritz (28. Mai 2010)

ja, danke es hat alles geklappt. Und die Lösung über external Tools ist tatsächlich für Maven eine sehr praktische Sache.


----------

